# sub box design help



## murphman (Jun 5, 2005)

have a 12" driver with these params-
re-6.839 ohms
Fs-23.55Hz
Qts-.39
Qes-.436
Qms-3.682
Le-1.576mH
Mms-125.5
Vas-192.1l
spl 89.49db

could someone with bassbox help me out with an enclosure 4 this/

will be using sonotube,so just box volume and port dimensions would be great

txs in advance 
mm


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

Sonosub?

http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/sonosub.exe

There we go, really easy to use software. One thing to note is that if the driver is mounted horizontally, you need to make sure that the xmax is enough with the driver sag.

The software calculates it all for you pretty much.


----------



## murphman (Jun 5, 2005)

that's great as long as you already know the box volume and port dimensiions


mm


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What are you looking for in terms of performance? Music, HT?


----------



## murphman (Jun 5, 2005)

sorry, home theatre


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Go to AVS in the DIY subs section. Those people are amazing. I have learned more over there regarding low end reproduction than I ever thought I could. Still learning!! Anyway, they can direct you much better over there.

Nothing against the people over here. Just over there.... WOW.


----------



## murphman (Jun 5, 2005)

dwnloaded bassbox pro and figured it out myself, thanks guys


----------

